# Bluescreen durch Corsair SSD



## simbson (19. Dezember 2011)

Kann mir irgendwer bei einen Bluescreen helfen den  ich durch die ssd habe und zwar ist der fehlercode 

0x000000c2 (0x0000000000000007, 0x000000000000109b, 0x0000000004020008, 0xfffffa8006e527f0). 

Corsair GT 120 gb Sata 3


----------



## Speedwood (20. Dezember 2011)

Könnte Chipsatz Treiber sein oder AHCI Modus, Raidtreiber ,  wann kommt der fehler sofort nach dem Hochfahren ?


----------



## simpel1970 (20. Dezember 2011)

Werte die Dump-Datei aus, die zum Bluescreen geschrieben wird und poste das Auswertungsergebnis.
Eine kurze Anleitung, wie die Dumps ausgewertet werden, findest du in meiner Signatur.


----------



## Bluebeard (9. Februar 2012)

Gibt es bereits ein Update?


----------

